# Tamiya Super Clod Buster Build Videos!!



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

Start to finish! Follow me as I build the classic Tamiya Super Clod Buster Monster TRUCK!!!

This is a full length feature! Tips, Tricks, and the Build video. Don't miss it!

Unboxing!


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

Part 2






Part 3





Part 4






Part 5






Part 6


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)




----------

